# AceStream through Virtualbox



## digitalprinter0 (Oct 18, 2012)

I am trying to use the Windows app AceStream through Virtual box but it keeps rebuffering. Can anyone help please?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

We cannot really help with this as it is a Windows Application. I would suggest perhaps asking this question in the Windows area.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

AceStream is a P2P file sharing site, that specializes in streaming. TSF considers Torrent sites and other P2P sharing sites, like AceStream as illegal file sharing and against TSF rules


----------

